# Driving Uber Mad



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/24/opinion/sunday/maureen-dowd-driving-uber-mad.html


----------



## BeepBeepBarina (May 14, 2015)

Gee there are a lot of angry, taxi industry astroturfers on this site. LOL.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

She sounds and looks like a complete *****. 4.2 seems too high for her. 
But i laughed at "they scattered in the opposite direction". You're like a disease nobody wants to get, old lady.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

she doesnt want to feel judged, oh please, just call the uber when you are ready and dont be a self absorbed (im very important and you are a peasant driver ) asshat. and you will get 5 stars all day everyday.


----------

